# Long time 2coolers?



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

I found this site back on August 25th of 2005 and haven't left! 

Just wondering who some of the long time members are and when did 2coolfishing.com come online?

When did you became a member on 2coolfishing! Post up....


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Dont remember the year but it was Yellow!


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

2005 still surfing!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i believe may 2004 was a reset day and everyone had to reregister. been around alot longer that that though


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

It seems to me that a lot of the long time members that were here when I joined don't post much or at all any more.

BTW your join date (or re-register date) is shown in the upper right hand corner of each post.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

a little history

http://web.archive.org/web/20010813084344/2coolfishing.com/about.shtm


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Registered in June 2004. Remember CCCF???? Coalition of Confused Coastal Fishermen?


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

tiger said:


> Dont remember the year but it was Yellow!


x2

I dont think anybody ever truly leaves 2cool, unless they get sent to camp! lol


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

Started lurking (read reading multiple times a day) around '05, didn't join until last year though


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Several years of *** before the TTMB board was developed as a result of us Texans just being ourselves! Oh the memories of Tooter and OxyDave...

Thank you Monty!!

uh ohhh... looks like *** is banned! LOL


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

couldnt stand a day at work without 2c! my job requires a lot of houre in front of a computer in the morning!
GLAD ITS HERE....except on those days i look at the web cans and reports of perfect fishing conditions when im at work! LOL


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

tiger said:


> Dont remember the year but it was Yellow!


Yep.

There's been a lot of interesting cats come and go since then!!


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> a little history
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20010813084344/2coolfishing.com/about.shtm


thanks Boat money.....always good to re-read some of WJ's scrawlins......good seein the yellow board and the bandit sheepie too.

I wonder if Mont could put up the old headers and colors one day a year just like the Texans do wearin their battle red once in a while.......on second thought, maybe Yellow wouldn't be such a good battle color for us.....ask Jason McCord....the dirty yaller coward from Bitter Creek.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Gluconda said:


> I found this site back on August 25th of 2005 and haven't left!
> 
> Just wondering who some of the long time members are and when did 2coolfishing.com come online?
> 
> When did you became a member on 2coolfishing! Post up....


Well, I haven't been a member for very long but I've met some really good people on here and been fish killin with a few...like you for instance. Dang we need to go soon.:fishy:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

If you hover your mouse over a username it will show their membership number on the lower left as u=???

I was member number 1620


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

"Join Date: Sep 02 2004"

Whoa!!! I just looked...has it been that long ago?

u=2210


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Join date is the day we had to re-register due to Mont's upgrade, but I was around a couple years before that. Met most of the old timers here on the old CCCF board. How many of you are/were members there??!! That will reveal your internet age!:walkingsm


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

dec,2005. what did i win?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

8 years since the last hack?

seems like yesterday...


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Joined in Nov. 2006. Check it every day. One of my customers was viewing the site one day. I joined that evening. BTW, joined before I realized that I needed a "cool" name to really be 2cool. lol


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Came over in 2004 when Mont took in Beach Bum's Coastal Shark Fishing Message Board.

Anyone know whatever happened to that guy? Very interesting guy and likable - just haven't heard from him in a long, long time.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

June 2006. Did a google search looking for stingray boots. Found this really awesome place called 2coolfishing and haven't looked back.

Love this place!


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

Been here on and off since I was like 13. back in 04'


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Joined when I was a sophomore in HS, back in 2002 I believe. Crashed, and re-registered in May of 2004, like anyone else had to do back then. I have checked this sight daily if i was able to since then.. Pretty crazy to think of how many times I have probably logged on here.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

06... still here. Kinda

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

yup, if I had a dollar for every time I have logged on here . . . . I would have a FULL tank of boat gas & be eatin good tonight!

Edit: u=9047


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

2001.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

teamfirstcast said:


> Thank you Monty!!
> 
> *uh ohhh... looks like *** is banned!* LOL


LOL.. Yep !!!... ol' Mont *DO* know how to carry a grudge....


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Been around a long time!!!!!!!!!!!!

Registration says 2004, but that was after the reboot lol


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Here since the get go


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Been here since 05... cant remember how I found this place. I havent been to many events or met many people here personally, but I have found there are MANY (Texas) folks here just like me that share the same passion for fishing, hunting, BBQ, music, motorcycles, ATVs, etc.....


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

boat_money said:


> a little history
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20010813084344/2coolfishing.com/about.shtm


That is back when I used to post quite a bit.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Nice list Corky*

I have either fished with or partied with (or both) nearly all the characters on that list. I joined day #1, whenever that was after the great exodus on double-ewe-em-eye. Not long after the handle suicide night over there - that was some of the funniest things to ever happen on the inner-web. :brew:


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Here's another one that I didn't remember...there was a Profile page where you posted about yourself. There are only 50 people on this list who submitted a profile. I clicked on my name to see what I wrote but that part was not archived....


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Wow, that list brings back some memories.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wayyyy back... man, 8 years of my life here, since the reboot... I guess death is right around the corner time flies so fast.

this place is almost to 4.1 million posts... wonder what kind of gifts Mont will pass out at 5 million? LOL


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Don,t remember the year about 2000-2001 ? My member # 453 i looked to find # close to mine and see if they post a join date but did not see one.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

'03 I believe. Lots of great people on those lists above, some not so much. :biggrin:

The road goes on forever and the party never ends.

:brew:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Member #129

I can remember logging in to check on things and no one would be online LOL Just about every weekend no one was around.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

newbs.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Corky said:


> That is back when I used to post quite a bit.


I can remember when Mont had to put his foot down about certain posters trying to run up their post count just to get their name to the top poster! lol

For some reason speckle-catcher comes to mind! lol


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

joined just before IKE and then re uped a little while later, thanks to my bud justintimeangler


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I'm a newbie. Only six years. I got underwear older than that.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> newbs.


Haha, I think you got in a day before me...



Andrew


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Shaky said:


> I can remember when Mont had to put his foot down about certain posters trying to run up their post count just to get their name to the top poster! lol
> 
> For some reason speckle-catcher comes to mind! lol


I remember that. I think he got passed up. :cop:


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*I been here for while*

I had to to post to tell !:cop:


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> I remember that. I think he got passed up. :cop:


I don't post often. Usually only if I have something of value to add - lol. Gary, I know you were a regular poster when I registered. I think it was some time around 1999. Maybe a bit before. Married hubby in '96 and got back into fishing then. I am always the one doing the research, so it was some time after that.

Heck, look at my post count - that tells you a lot!


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

March 2005


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

Got here as quick as I could, found this site at a Fastenal store in San Antonio. Sales staff was busy looking at 2 cool and not selling bolts...HA


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

TooShallow said:


> Wow, that list brings back some memories.


Remember the "chat" and no one was ever there? It was before its time. Lol.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

First post was Nov. 17, 1998. Gerry told me if I didn't like the way he ran things, I should start my own site. I hooked up with Martin Sacher in Dallas to make it happen. When it got so out of control he couldn't handle it, I turned to Terra and Deb over at FutureQuest in Florida. Back then, Terra was running things out of his garage, literally. There's been a few bumps and bruises since then, but that all worked out. I hooked us up with AllCoast in '07 and it's all been good. In fact, if I hadn't have made that move, I doubt we would still be here. At this point, we have a team of 20 people looking after things here. 

It's sad to see how many folks on that first list have passed away. It's equally amazing to see how many are still regulars. 

May the force remain with us.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Dolphin said:


> Remember the "chat" and no one was ever there? It was before its time. Lol.


can you imagine "work" coming to a grinding halt across the entire gulf coast if we had a chat feature now?


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Stuart said:


> Here since the get go


Yeah, and did we go round and round? I wasn't in my right mind back then. Oh yeah, I remember....I was drunk alot! We partied like it was 1999. It was 1999!! ComeFrom?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm kinda new


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Was here before the first hack. Didn't seem that long ago.


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

I lurked around the yellow board and finally joined up after the changeover. It was a much different place back then :spineyes:.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

*Aunt Joyce*



Mont said:


> First post was Nov. 17, 1998. Gerry told me if I didn't like the way he ran things, I should start my own site. I hooked up with Martin Sacher in Dallas to make it happen. When it got so out of control he couldn't handle it, I turned to Terra and Deb over at FutureQuest in Florida. Back then, Terra was running things out of his garage, literally. There's been a few bumps and bruises since then, but that all worked out. I hooked us up with AllCoast in '07 and it's all been good. In fact, if I hadn't have made that move, I doubt we would still be here. At this point, we have a team of 20 people looking after things here.
> 
> It's sad to see how many folks on that first list have passed away. It's equally amazing to see how many are still regulars.
> 
> May the force remain with us.


Yep, miss Snagged every day.

Speaking of the old times - how is Aunt Joyce? Haven't heard anything from her in a while.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Man, the gatherings at access#5, the bluewater gatherings at Eric's grandpa's house in POC.

Never thought I would meet the man who could drink me under the table, but Coolchange smoked my a** the night before going offshore with Farmer Jim and crew!

Great fishing trip! But miserable as heck being hung over and offshore! I'm pretty sure I supplied more than my fair share of chum THAT trip! lol


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

I have been here since the get go, even back to Gerrys board but have almost always been a lurker and a moderator so I dont post a lot. Just my style. This is an entertaining bunch of good characters on this board!


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

Found my way here via CCCF back in 2004. Was a d amn yankee then and now just a yankee. 

u=128

Went to a couple beach gatherings/chili parties at Access #5 (Sam's beach) and made it to one offshore gathering at POC and stayed at the house. Fun times. 

I remember the first gathering I went to and drug my wife to (just GF at the time) and one of the board members landed a very large stingray from the surf and subsequently dispatched it with his carry piece on the beach. My wife looked at me in horror and I just had an inner smile, thinking to myself this Pennsylvania ******* is going to enjoy his temporary stay in Texas.


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Mont!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Steelersfan said:


> I remember the first gathering I went to and drug my wife to (just GF at the time) and one of the board members landed a very large stingray from the surf and subsequently dispatched it with his carry piece on the beach. My wife looked at me in horror and I just had an inner smile, thinking to myself this Pennsylvania ******* is going to enjoy his temporary stay in Texas.


LMAO.. I hope they emptied the clip in it.  Good story!


----------



## RedneckFishin (May 21, 2004)

I have been here a long time, do not post much but do read a lot, the yellow board was the first board I found that I liked when I was first started using to the internet. Do not remember the year but has been a good long while ago.


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*How long*

05 and Still Kickin!



Gluconda said:


> I found this site back on August 25th of 2005 and haven't left!
> 
> Just wondering who some of the long time members are and when did 2coolfishing.com come online?
> 
> When did you became a member on 2coolfishing! Post up....


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

3/5/05....and still only have I greenie,,,lol


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

In well before the Hack! Somebody remind me how to find your member number please.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

RedneckFishin said:


> I have been here a long time, do not post much but do read a lot, the yellow board was the first board I found that I liked when I was first started using to the internet. Do not remember the year but has been a good long while ago.


I think you get the prize for the oldest standing member that is active with the fewest posts..



rlw said:


> In well before the Hack! Somebody remind me how to find your member number please.


Find a thread that you (or user in question) have posted to and put the cursor on your handle, look at the bottom status bar, it will say something like http://2cool..........u=283 in your case, so you are the 283'rd member to join after the reset..

Andrew


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

post to see my uid, haha


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

boat_money said:


> a little history
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20010813084344/2coolfishing.com/about.shtm


Lawd! ! ! ! I haven't seen that yellow script in a looooooong time. Good one BoatMoney! Haven't seen some of those names in forever. I've been around TTMB since 1999 or 2000. Don't fish much these days, but I co-hosted a gathering (TXG-4 ?) in Port A in 2002 (was that the year?). Good times. Seems lately my memory AND hair are failing..haha.

Seabass


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

12-04-2005 Sure feels like its been longer than that


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Dec 05. Would have been sooner if I knew sooner. Was exiled in a freshwater state, so not much salty need then. I was happy as can be when I made it back to my home state.


----------



## FISHHOGG (Aug 12, 2005)

*2005 I think....*

Been here ever since I found it. Think I was at Wadefishing.com before I landed here??


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

Dolphin said:


> Yep, miss Snagged every day.
> 
> Speaking of the old times - how is Aunt Joyce? Haven't heard anything from her in a while.


Last time I talked to her she wasn't doing very well health wise. YellsAtDog (her son) had been laid off. I will call again tomorrow...it's almost 9pm in Miami.

I, too, miss Snagged....and Aquapoz...and VJER...and -JAW-.....steve m and his crazy pants...Reggie (although not an official member, but sure saw many pics of him)...mr.robo57...and the many others that have gone on before us.

I joined right after 2Cool started...maybe a month or two. Went to a warehouse jam and I was hooked and have been here every since. Mainly lurk, but once in a while I do post.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Miss Dixie said:


> Last time I talked to her she wasn't doing very well health wise. YellsAtDog (her son) had been laid off. I will call again tomorrow...it's almost 9pm in Miami.
> 
> I, too, miss Snagged....and Aquapoz...and VJER...and -JAW-.....steve m and his crazy pants...Reggie (although not an official member, but sure saw many pics of him)...mr.robo57...and the many others that have gone on before us.
> 
> I joined right after 2Cool started...maybe a month or two. Went to a warehouse jam and I was hooked and have been here every since. Mainly lurk, but once in a while I do post.


She may or may not remember my screen name. Visited with her a few times via pm and on her site when it was here. Be sure to tell her I think of her often and miss her history posts.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Been here since the beginning.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Joined in Sept '05. Left a landbased shark fishing site to come to the shark fishing board here. Lurked in the surf fishing forum for a bunch of years before i hit up TTMB. 

GO 2cool!!!!!


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

been here a long time


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

FISHHOGG said:


> Been here ever since I found it. Think I was at Wadefishing.com before I landed here??


Same here, I was a lurker for a couple years before joining


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I was on the Dubya M Eye board and got sick of all the border wars and BS over there. Dropped out of Message Boards for awhile until one of my buddy's sent me a link to 2Cool. I was amazed at how many handles I recognized from the other board. Been here ever since.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I am not an original member, but I've been here for a while. When I first joined, there was a definite cadre of the folks who had been around since the "Yellow Board" days, but they readily accepted me as a willing butt of jokes. So many gatherings at the jetties, the beach, and at the dike. I really found a home here, and so many friends, including my best friend. This site changed my life. I was new in town and didn't know anyone outside my job. I met VJER first. Over the years he became my best friend and a surrogate father, and he introduced me to everyone else. I met so many quality individuals here. Not just the kind of people you don't mind being around, but the kind of people you'd give a key to your house, or have them watch your kids. It was serendipidous. Through this site, I got a house, a boat, another boat, another boat, another boat, a fishing camp, and many friends I would be a poorer man without. 

Bountyhunter and Haute Pursuit were 2 I really hit it off with at first. EZ Ed and Reel Woman, Shadman, MT and Fullstringer, Walkin' Jack, Mont, Stuart, Pelican, ChiefCharlie, Portalto, Fishin' Chick, KneeDeep&Sinkin', Hooked Up, FlatoutFishin', Texas T, Coolchange, mastercylinder, Mr and Mrs backlasher, and Miss Dixie. I'm certain I'm leaving many out. Many I'm sure haven't been here in so long I don't remember them. But so many of them took me in as VJER did, and made me a part of the group. It really felt like a family for a while. I don't know where I'd be without them. As time wore on, some have lost touch with me despite my efforts. But most have kept up. 

I've spent more time in other places recently, because all things change. 2cool isn't what it was then. It's bigger, with more smartbutts. I've said pretty much all I can about everything on here. So I don't post as much as I used to. I repeat myself so often on a daily basis in my job, it's tough to keep up here too. I actually find myself telling people here, "Do a search on . . . ." if they ask a question. 

I guess with age, I've become a bit of a curmudgeon regarding this place. I'm the old guy yelling, "You kids (Newbies) get off my lawn!" And I tell stories about how it was, "Back in the day." "Back in the day, nobody would say something so stupid on 2cool." LOL. Well, things just change. People come and go. But one thing is for sure, sites like this have a special power. They bring together folks with similar passions. 

Thanks Mont for all you created here, and all the wonderful people it has allowed me to associate with. I'd be a poorer man without it.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

6.3.05 , and thank you for it.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Not an original, but been here a long time, maybe since 2001. I was a regular on the other site that the b-list terrorized LOL, the CCCF, and also on Edgar Lovett's site for a while, and all the others. I've met a lot of great folks on these fishing boards.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

I re-uped in '05 (changed my handle).......remember the old yella boards......man,time flies.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

If my company's IT department blocked 2coolfishing.com I'll have to quit and find another job! 

Thanks Mont and everyone on 2cool for feeding my addiction!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Been here since Jesus wuz a kid... Spent a lot of time before on Edgar's board.. and dabbled on 'dubya-m-eye' until it went all to hell...

Mont is due some big thanks from all of us..


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*Been here since the Yellow Board days*

I guess I've followed the same cycle as a lotta' folks and did the lurker-poster-lurker thing. Had lotsa' fun and met tons of great people. Now my beautiful bride posts more than I do and she enjoys it like I did back in the day.

Here's a few shots that might jog some memories out there.

Rex


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

vitamin sea said:


> Here's a few shots that might jog some memories out there.
> 
> Rex


Dang !!! Walkin' Jack seems to get into EVERY picture....kinda like my dawg.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*A few more*

.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Shaky said:


> Man, the gatherings at access#5, the bluewater gatherings at Eric's grandpa's house in POC.
> 
> Never thought I would meet the man who could drink me under the table, but Coolchange smoked my a** the night before going offshore with Farmer Jim and crew!
> 
> Great fishing trip! But miserable as heck being hung over and offshore! I'm pretty sure I supplied more than my fair share of chum THAT trip! lol


Ouch! I remember that night. It was back in my stupid days.:spineyes:

Been here since Mont started it. Came from the dubya-m-eye.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Hey, there's a picture of me picking on the Strat! :brew2:


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Didn't find out about it until after the re boot. Buddy of mine, Bert S. told me about the site.
Being a newbie and not knowin' Adam from Eve, one of my first posts, I got into a pissin' match with Monty. Needless to say, I'm pretty sure I got sent to camp.......lol. Have since worked things out; he was even gracious enough to grant me a name change(just didn't care for the original handle I had chosen).
Only other member I have met is Darrell. Whatever happened to him, haven't seen him on here in a long time?

# 616
May 24, 2004


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Got here during the yellow board days, but not sure exactly when. Probably in 2002. 

I think this summer would be a good time for another gathering at #5.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Galveston Yankee said:


> Got here during the yellow board days, but not sure exactly when. Probably in 2002.
> 
> I think this summer would be a good time for another gathering at #5.


Think so too! :dance:


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm a newbie


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I was a couple years a lurking. But joined in 06. Lots a good memories from this place.......


----------



## hkmp5s (Jan 24, 2006)

Just posting to see when i joined.


----------



## tomcatt (Aug 10, 2004)

*Joined back in 04*

I haven't posted much, but I'm on here every night. Y'all are a great group of guys that are like family.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> LMAO.. I hope they emptied the clip in it.  Good story!


This one?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

man, looking at those pics, I think they should have a 2Cool Hat giveaway on day one, and maybe a 2Cool Aloe giveaway the next..

maybe not, maybe too expensive... That would be a lot of hats...

a


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Well I joined in 02-03. Those pics of the yellow board bring back some memories. Killed many hours reading posts on the coalition of confused fishermen. I haven't posted much but always enjoyed reading others posts. Member number 929.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

we still had reddies----- i never used one


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Gathering*



Gary said:


> Think so too! :dance:


x 2....Rex and I are in.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

baitkiller said:


> post to see my uid, haha


x2


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

A gathering sounds good.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

haparks said:


> we still had reddies----- i never used one


hah, I got you beat, I never used a greenie..



a


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

'04, Long time, lot of changes. Most good


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

04 here can't belive it was so long ago. Feels like it was yesterday. This is by far the best place to be on the entire internet.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

June, 10th, 2004


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm proud to say I'm one of the originals from day one. We all met on that "other" board and when folks from the other states started complaining there was too many Texans doing all the talking Mont was good enough to start this place up.

S.M.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I've been around for a while but missed a lot of the gathering's due to working shift work all those years but the one's I have made, I've met a lot of pretty cool people.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

There's been a few fundraiser's over the year's.


.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

was an old member of coastalfishing.org(The Coalition of Confused Coastal Fishermen), aka pre 2coolfishing.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

That other board aka W M I was horrible. Mont became a hero to us all when he started this board. Brings back some old memories... Trout scout and his white boots LOL


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Gary said:


> 2001.


Sounds about right Gary.


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

Its been a long time since I uploaded a pic...hope i did this right. Pic taken the day before or the day of TXG4, circa 2002.

Seabass


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Dang...hadn't realized I was in the first 200+ on 2cool...posted alot back when the Catfish Lounge was about Trophy Cats(not fishfries)...last year the World Record Bluecat was caught in my homelake here in Southern Virginia...alot of good guys on this site.


----------



## Gluconda (Aug 25, 2005)

WOW! 

I thought I was one of the old members...but being member 8002 meant that I was late to the party! Some of you old time members joined right after Al Gore invented the internet and connected via Dial-up!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Gluconda said:


> WOW!
> 
> I thought I was one of the old members...but being member 8002 meant that I was late to the party! Some of you old time members joined right after Al Gore invented the internet and connected via Dial-up!


Yes, and some of us are so cool, we were 2cool before there was a 2cool.



a


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

been a long time.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Been visiting 2cool since the beginning, use to have a different handle tho.

Fb


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been here long enough. 

I don't post much anymore, but I do occasionally wander through to see if I need to smack any noggins.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

txgoddess said:


> I've been here long enough.
> 
> I don't post much anymore, but I do occasionally wander through to see if I need to smack any noggins.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

txgoddess said:


> I've been here long enough.
> 
> I don't post much anymore, but I do occasionally wander through to see if I need to smack any noggins.


Mont transfers them down to The Lonely Hearts Club . . . wg


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Cant remember when i first joined but if i remember correctly it was quite a few years before the re-register. Just looked at my number and it was U=18
Although i rarely post i am almost always here. I love 2cool and have met some very awesome people here. I have also met some egotistical retards too but, hey has to be one in every crowd..


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Just stumbled on this one today. 

I haven't been here since the beginning, but got here pretty fast for a landlocked guy in Northeast Louisiana.

Lot of familiar names in this thread, and some that we don't see anymore, and some that are gone now. 

Like Coachlaw, I feel like I've made a lot of friends here, though I've only met a small handful of you guys.

And to the list of good guys gone, we've now added Bill Fisher. I was so impressed way back when I first joined when one of the Bluewater guys knew where Jonesville, La was. Turned out he had relatives here. Never got to meet him.

Thanks again Mont.


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

Mont said:


> First post was Nov. 17, 1998. Gerry told me if I didn't like the way he ran things, I should start my own site. I hooked up with Martin Sacher in Dallas to make it happen. When it got so out of control he couldn't handle it, I turned to Terra and Deb over at FutureQuest in Florida. Back then, Terra was running things out of his garage, literally. There's been a few bumps and bruises since then, but that all worked out. I hooked us up with AllCoast in '07 and it's all been good. In fact, if I hadn't have made that move, I doubt we would still be here. At this point, we have a team of 20 people looking after things here.
> 
> It's sad to see how many folks on that first list have passed away. It's equally amazing to see how many are still regulars.
> 
> May the force remain with us.


I'm not on that list but am still here. Met Mont on a board called fish-n-net.com and also the green grouper which preceded 2cool by a couple of years I think. You have done a great job Mont. Its been a good long ride and I'm not planning on going anywhere....ever.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

There's not anything else like it that I've stumbled upon. At least that is centered around fishing/hunting/outdoors and general interest stuff.

I think that other than membership leaning pretty hard right for the most part that you have a really good cross section of people, which is probably a very accurate cross section for Texas. Some nice people, some ********, some smart people and some dumbasses..

A


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Member since 2007. I'm here most every weekday and check the latest posts some weekends. Mont allows just enough BS to keep things interesting, but push his buttons and you'll know it. He runs a darn good site.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

txgoddess said:


> I've been here long enough.
> 
> I don't post much anymore, but I do occasionally wander through to see if I need to smack any noggins.


Too long maybe??? :cheers: Your BF's from here are somewhat unrully and possibly butthurt! :biggrin:


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

boat_money said:


> i believe may 2004 was a reset day and everyone had to reregister. been around alot longer that that though


 yea i remember we all had to reset then


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Too long maybe??? :cheers: Your BF's from here are somewhat unrully and possibly butthurt! :biggrin:


:rotfl:.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I been around for awhile met alot of great folks and reunited with others some I have not seen since elementary great place thanks Mont


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

April 2005. Don't post much but totally enjoy 2cool. Thanks Mont!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

May 2005 but with username : Da Noob

Changed to Main Frame 8 (primarily posted on hunting board at the time) in 2007.

Originally signed up just to get some tips on surf fishing as we made an annual summer trip to Surfside. The rest is history. 

Another thanks to Mont and everyone lese that hold it together.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Billy S. said:


> Didn't find out about it until after the re boot. Buddy of mine, Bert S. told me about the site.
> Being a newbie and not knowin' Adam from Eve, one of my first posts, I got into a pissin' match with Monty. Needless to say, I'm pretty sure I got sent to camp.......lol. Have since worked things out; he was even gracious enough to grant me a name change(just didn't care for the original handle I had chosen).
> Only other member I have met is Darrell. Whatever happened to him, haven't seen him on here in a long time?
> 
> ...


I'm still here bro.. Still keep an eye on all y'all....LOL


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

roundman said:


> yea i remember we all had to reset then


Yup, the 21's of May 2004.  I beat you by 20 signups, if my math is right,..

I'm 208, yer 228..

A


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

has it realy been this long, time flies when your having fun


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Too long maybe??? :cheers: Your BF's from here are somewhat unrully and possibly butthurt! :biggrin:


That is their problem. It isn't like I was all nice and sweet and they had no warning. I got no time for foolishness.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

long time


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Been around awhile myself. Only posted in GCSF forum until a few years ago, then finally explored the rest of the site. Glad I did, dont know what took me so long!

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Been here a while!

Member number 593


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I did a lot of lurking before I broke the ice and signed up....

Thanks Mont!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Awhile back, some are still here others have said too much. I have enjoyed it , Thanks Mont.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

A great site and thanks for letting me use it!


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Wow! I must have missed this thread back in May (was doing some house remodeling at that time).

Anyway, been here since the yellow board. Check it at least twice a day usually now that I'm retired.

Great people (mostly).


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been here since year 2 or 3 ..I believe..
My lord it's been a long time


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I haven't been here that long, but it's been a blast!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

No other site like it on the interwebs. :spineyes: Been here since wait a second...May 13, 2005. Have yet to meet any of you but I do know in my heart we have some first class folks on this site.

Keep up the great work Mont and crew!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

August 2005, middle of the pack? Thanks Mont really enjoy the site.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hevy Dee said:


> I have either fished with or partied with (or both) nearly all the characters on that list. I joined day #1, whenever that was after the great exodus on double-ewe-em-eye. Not long after the handle suicide night over there - that was some of the funniest things to ever happen on the inner-web. :brew:


handle suicide.. LOL those were some pretty funny days. Been a looooong time.

The Best there is,
The Best there was,
The Best there ever will be

:rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Been a long time for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## Fish Guts (Feb 17, 2008)

WE locals have seen new members from La ,Ca,Fl an more.. Talk about a Tx fishing forum gone wild.. Hats off to Mont for the creation and hope it to be a huge cash cow for the future Power to 2cool


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I have been hear around a year. But enjoy everyday. Met some cool people on here and enjoy every day thanks for the site


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*Long time 2cooler*

First thing in the morning, I get a cup of mud and find out what is happening. Hope to go on forever.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

firedog said:


> First thing in the morning, I get a cup of mud and find out what is happening. Hope to go on forever.


One thing i for sure.
your idea of first thing in the morning, and my idea of first thing in the morning are nowhere near inline..

Yer's is closer to my (oh ****, I'm late for bed) time..

A


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I founded the Greenie Gift Catalog some years back so that 2Coolers could redeem their reputation points for fabulous gifts.


----------



## basshunter (May 22, 2010)

had to post to see the date


----------



## tailinreds (Aug 15, 2005)

8-15-2005 & still learn alot from this site.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Been coming here along time. Way before the hack, my user no. is 283, lots of folk joined since then!! Still look forward to seeing what everyone has to say each day.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Spend WAY too much time on this site


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I still have a CCCF sticker on the back of my truck!


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

Been around since my senior year in college. that was before marriage and 4 kids. So, I got to be the young guy fishing during the week in the summer months, since i was in my first year of teaching/coaching.

I remember starting out on the surfcam board, w m i, and was mainly involved in the CCCF at first. Spent many a day fishing with Sam! Sam was my good luck charm. Caught a 28" spec at Access#5 with Sam and also landed two tarpon from the beach while fishing with Sam. One about 3' near access#6. And about a 5'er down at PINS. Then got into shark fishing for a while, started our own little Team Big Dog shark fishing thingy. Still coaching and teaching at the same place, and spend my free time at peewee football games and little league games. Not much fishing anymore!


#356


----------



## Stringer (May 22, 2004)

cloudfishing said:


> I still have a CCCF sticker on the back of my truck!


I have a CCCF hat on the wall in my garage. I remember an article where they thought we were all lawyers because of the first URL the site had!


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

very kewl








I was on the old yellow screen before Mont rebuilt the board in 2004
I think I probably joined around 2002?
I'm one of the original 6 on Texas Kayak Fisherman
and one of the originals from CCCF (**** I miss Sam!)


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I got here as soon as I heard about the place!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Sometime in 04 (under another handle)


----------

